

Give me examples of C++ work I can do to land me a junior C++ position - sedeki

Give me examples of C++ work I can do to land me a junior C++ position. Please. :-(
======
trcollinson
If you are just trying to get a junior or intern position in a c++
environment, then a basic understanding of c++ oo principles should suffice.
You might want to look at my favorite c/c++ interviewing slide show:
[http://www.slideshare.net/olvemaudal/deep-c](http://www.slideshare.net/olvemaudal/deep-c)

Did you know most of these things before watching the slide show? Great you
are ready to work! Did you need to look a few things up but got excited about
what you were learning? Great you are ready to work! Did you think this was
stupid and that you already know enough, why should you bother looking these
things up? Ut oh, you are not ready to work in this business.

That being said, it seems like you have an underlying concern about getting
into a job at all. Have you applied to some junior c++ positions and been
rejected? Are you living in an area where there are few positions or the
competition is very high? Giving us a bit more information about your
situation will help us to know how to help you.

------
Hiiii5
As I have also had trouble in this field, although mine is more concerned to
game programming, what comes to mind is fundamentals, like what trcollinson
linked. Some of the most important things to know about any programming
position is the language in question. This seems simple in theory, but much of
what programmers need is fundamentals such as algorithms and language
semantics. When I first went for an interview for a game programming I was
asked a question about how to find if a point is in a triangle (find the area
of the original triangle and the area of the triangles created by the points
of the triangle and the point you are looking for, if they are equal than the
point lies within the triangle). I could not answer this question at the time
but some of what was the problem was not knowing the fundamentals of c++ and
not just math.

If you are going for a junior position and it's dealing with information based
programming then dealing with string literals is very important. Many
companies, namely google and micorsoft, love asking questions dealing with
problems with string.

If I had to lay out the steps to getting the job, trcollinson's link is very
good, I would then after knowing not just the slides but the importance behind
the ideas presented I would then learn some fundamental algorithms in dealing
with arrays, string literals, sorting, etc. All of which can be found at
wikipedia:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_algorithms](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_algorithms)

Also equally important is a good cover letter and resume so here is a link to
a story posted by peteretep on how to write these:
[http://www.slideshare.net/perlcareers/how-to-write-a-
develop...](http://www.slideshare.net/perlcareers/how-to-write-a-developer-
cvrsum-that-will-get-you-hired)

------
MrGando
Hey there,

Just go through a good programming interview questions book and solve
everything using the language of choice... in your case it would be C++11.

In case you need some help, I'm in a similar position myself, I could send you
a programming question to your e-mail once a week or so, so we can then
discuss it a bit. That would improve your confidence for sure.

Cheers :)

~~~
sedeki
Yeah sure. What's your email?

EDIT: Do you have Skype rather?

